# Build a new arch bridge for a friens with one end curved



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...%20Bridge/
Been working on this for some time now. Going to test fit it monday. we are going to have the whole bridge hot dipped galvaized when all the welding is done. 
Enjoy.


The red object is a roller for rolling steel, we used it for the arch and the 2' channel for the curve at the end of the bridge.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW Great Bridge. 

Isn't it fun to be able to bend and shape and weld your own concontions.









This is my bender. It is all manual. I got it on E bay 

JJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Daniel 
Great looking bridge keep us posted on the finished project, especially when it gets installed. 
Dennis


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I got tierd of the old hand crank deal and motorized it with for and rev and foot contorols and var speed drive....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that is nice, so is the convertible!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One nice looking bridge.I'd sure like to be able to make one but I think the cost of the equip would equal the cost of the bridge. Later RJD


----------

